# Worldmark, II and Eplus



## sun starved Gayle (Dec 2, 2015)

I called Worldmark with an Eplus question and they transfered me to the II Worldmark desk. I finally got through to II's Worldmark desk to ask about Eplus trades 59 days out or less. I was told NO MORE POINTS WOULD BE TAKEN OUT OF YOUR ACCOUNT FOR ANY SIZE UPGRADE IF IT IS 59 DAYS OUT OR LESS.

But I take that with a grain of salt. I  also asked for the points chart for trades 60 days out or MORE and got these numbers:

studio 5000
1 BR   9000
2 BR   10000
3 BR   12000

The studio for 5000 seems incorrect. Why would a 1 BR be 4000 more? I even had the woman repeat the number for me. 

I called Worldmark back and they confirmed I had 8000 points taken out of my account for my  WM studio to  II studio trade more than 60 days out. They are looking into this to see if it is correct. I suspect it is, but it since II told me the 5000 number was correct I thought I should call anyway.

If I was givien wrong info concerning the number for points needed for a trade, I am concerned the Eplus info concerning trades 59 days out or less might be incorrect also.

I will post again when WM contacts me "In 3 business days or less".


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 2, 2015)

It is 8000 WM points for a trade into a Studio, when the Exchange is made more than 59 days ahead of check-in.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Dec 2, 2015)

hudshut said:


> It is 8000 WM points for a trade into a Studio, when the Exchange is made more than 59 days ahead of check-in.



That's what I thought too. I'm concerned since this info is incorrect, the Eplus info might be incorrect also.


----------



## taterhed (Dec 2, 2015)

I wish they would lower the studio to 5000 points, that would be awesome

 sent from my cell...


----------



## Marathoner (Dec 22, 2015)

sun starved Gayle said:


> I'm concerned since this info is incorrect, the Eplus info might be incorrect also.



The eplus info they gave you is incorrect.  If depends on whether you've originally done a confirm first or a deposit first exchange originally.  If you do a deposit first exchange originally, then no more credits get taken out regardless of the 59 day period.

However, if you've originally done a confirm first exchange, you will always get credits for the new trade removed from your account.  A week or two later, you get the credits for the old trade which was cancelled back into your account.  If the new re-trade is withing 59 days of your stay, then you only get 4000 credits taken out of your account, regardless of the size of your unit.


----------



## LLW (Dec 23, 2015)

Marathoner said:


> The eplus info they gave you is incorrect.  If depends on whether you've originally done a confirm first or a deposit first exchange originally.  If you do a deposit first exchange originally, then no more credits get taken out regardless of the 59 day period.
> 
> However, if you've originally done a confirm first exchange, you will always get credits for the new trade removed from your account.  A week or two later, you get the credits for the old trade which was cancelled back into your account.  *If the new re-trade is withing 59 days of your stay, then you only get 4000 credits taken out of your account, regardless of the size of your unit*.



Do you have personal experience with this? If so, was the original exchange also within 59 days?

If both the original and the retrade are within 59 days, there would be no question. But if the original is outside of Flex, and the retrade is inside, do they still take just 4,000 credits out for the retrade?


----------



## LLW (Dec 23, 2015)

LLW said:


> Do you have personal experience with this? If so, was the original exchange also within 59 days?
> 
> If both the original and the retrade are within 59 days, there would be no question. But if the original is outside of Flex, and the retrade is inside, do they still take just 4,000 credits out for the retrade?



I see the answer in the other thread: there is a credit reduction under the second scenario. Thanks.


----------

